# Sticky  5-star Defaqto rated GAP Cover



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*5-star Defaqto GAP Cover from Chris Knott*

If a new car is on the cards you might be interested in protecting its value with either 'Return To Invoice GAP' or 'Finance GAP' cover.

Chris Knott's combined RTI/Finance GAP Cover is 5-star Defaqto rated - meaning it has been independently assessed as providing the highest levels of cover. We're so confident you'll like it too that you can try it risk-free for 30 days.

*100% money back guarantee*
During that time, if you decide for whatever reason it doesn't meet your needs, as long as you haven't made a claim you can request a full refund.

*THE KEY BENEFITS:*

- Top-up your motor insurance payout in the event of a total loss claim
- Get back to the original invoice price or settle any outstanding finance/lease (whichever is greater)
- For cars (and commercial vehicles under 3,500kg) upto 10 years old/100,000 miles
- Covers vehicles valued right up to £180,000
- Unlimited claims coverage on cars upto £50,000
- 5-star Defaqto rating - the highest level possible
- PCP/Contract Hire/Lease Hire - all acceptable
- 30-day cooling-off period
- Upto £250 of your motor excess refunded
- Arrange cover upto 100 days after vehicle purchase

Get a quote and buy online: https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/GAP

*You'll also get your money back if there is no gap following a total loss...*
That's right, you'll receive a full premium refund if your car is written-off or stolen and there's no shortfall between your motor insurer's payout and the invoice purchase price. This could arise, for example, where you buy a heavily discounted vehicle and the total loss comes before the vehicle has depreciated enough to create a gap.

*Cover the GAP today*
You can get a quote online risk-free or call us on *0800 917 2274* if you'd prefer to speak to someone.

best,
Nick

*PS.* Don't just take our word for it - you can view the full Policy Wording or the more user-friendly Product IPID to see for yourself why Defaqto determined that the cover is one of the best on the market.


----------

